# Pushes back when snuggled?



## Parsifal

When she's being scritched while lying down, which she loves, my girl isn't happy unless she's pushing up hard against me with at least one leg.

Before I got used to it I thought she was trying to push me away, but that's not it at all. 

Just wondered -- is this common? Didn't see it in my 2 previous GSDs.


----------



## maxsmom1229

yeah, max will either push at me with his feet, or headbutt me really hard. i call it his "hug"


----------



## DnP

Phoenix does the exact same thing to me. He was a rescue, so at first, like you, I thought he was pushing me away. After a while, I just figured out that just something he does when his belly is being rubbed.


----------



## RubySlippers

Ruby is definitely a pusher/leaner. I think that is their way of hugging you. I think it's so cute- of course she loves to do it when I'm fully dressed for work and I have maximum dog hair accumulating potential.


----------



## Northof60

My dog pushes me with her leg too. She will also grab one arm with her front paws while I am rubbing her belling. Like she is saying that she doesn't want me to stop.


----------



## doggiedad

my dog pushes with his leg when we're on the sofa.
when he jumps on the bed he curls up. maybe it means
"move over, i need more room".


----------



## chuckstar158

> Originally Posted By: Northof60She will also grab one arm with her front paws while I am rubbing her belling. Like she is saying that she doesn't want me to stop.


Katie does this too... it's really sweet!


----------

